# any e34 on air?



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

searched google and couldn't find anything. seems like its a disgrace for the bmw owners








so, anyone ever see any 88-96 5 series on air?


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: any e34 on air? (.sanya.)*

uyyy. I was just thinking about this myself. 
I second the notion that it is a disgrace, they'd look sexy on bags.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: any e34 on air? (dubjager)*

i agree with that, but i meant that bmw owners act like air ride is a disgrace to their cars.
we're looking to get one for my wife and i'm already scheming


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: any e34 on air? (.sanya.)*

oo boy sanya's in the air ride forum now


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: any e34 on air? (e-townvdub)*

i've been lurking for a while now


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: any e34 on air? (.sanya.)*

found ONE
















i think this guy had busted suspension, but it got him low
















and a cool pchop. kinda what i would be shooting for eventually


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

def hot..
pshop is my fav though


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The only BMW's I have seen on air ride are E30's. If i get another E30 again it will most likely have air ride on it.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*

WOW. 
I know the red sedan is a pchop but wow.....this looks great!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubjager)*

Not really a fan of older BMWs on air, just doesn't look right to me.
However, the newer e9x body style car, hell yes.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

what about a juiced e32?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

Hans and Andy finished their car?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif kinda mixed on the look of the older ones bagged but sanya pretty much makes everything look cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats if youve read his million page posts in the mk3 forum


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Hans and Andy finished their car?









i sent em that for some motivation


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you have far to many other project to worry about mooofoooo


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

ha, i'm seriously laughing right now..
It's like, ok can't have manual, can't have a wagon... fiiiiiine.... bags it is!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: any e34 on air? (.sanya.)*

that Pchop is sick


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you have far to many other project to worry about mooofoooo 

just let me worry about that, shawn dubya.

_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_ha, i'm seriously laughing right now..
It's like, ok can't have manual, can't have a wagon... fiiiiiine.... bags it is!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats pretty much how it went down haha

_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_what about a juiced e32?

















i'll take 2. thats sick.
except those vents in the fenders.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i know theres an older 7series on youtube on air and someone a couple of months back posted the newer 7series on air.


----------



## trevorely (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*

Wow.
Anyway, here's a dumped E28 for ya. No air, but pretty low...










_Modified by trevorely at 3:34 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about the purists. Every once in a while I run into a mercedes purist with steam coming out of their ears. My car is all kinds of blasphemy.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








considering old benz came on air


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i don't even mention air ride.. aftermarket wheels is enough to catch guff.








did i just say guff?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

really? they are bbs wheels too hahahahah some people are idiots.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

not an e34, but hot none the less


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

They look like Carlines, but may be Braids since the lip isn't stepped. Sick nonetheless though.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*

look like dynatechs


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_They look like Carlines, but may be Braids since the lip isn't stepped. Sick nonetheless though.



Are you blind? There is a step in there


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
Yeah they do but iirc dynatech was bought by carline? Those wheels look like the wheels on spoolers clown shoe. Almost the same exact lip too. 

dynatech went bankrupt. carline bought all the designs afaik


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Are you blind? There is a step in there









shut up bitch. I see it now


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

deff dynatechs...which is now produced by carline


----------



## Luis135a (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (trevorely)*

where did you get this pic?
that e28 looks sick!


----------



## .pokadko. (Apr 15, 2009)

Whoah!!! Did you get a bimmer son?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been wanting to do a e-anything for the longest time... I hope OP goes through with it and does it... 
BMW's on air look fantastic...


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (.pokadko.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.pokadko.* »_Whoah!!! Did you get a bimmer son?

i got one alright, but air isn't going to happen anytime soon


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_
i got one alright, but air isn't going to happen anytime soon









Sanya we all know that you take your time with your projects,but after its all set and done i know for a fact it will be the sickest bagged bimmer around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .pokadko. (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Sanya we all know that you take your time with your projects,but after its all set and done i know for a fact it will be the sickest bagged bimmer around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is very true


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Ironic I own an E34 now. . . . .


----------

